# Caffeine Poisoning Calls Pour In



## MMiz (Jan 9, 2010)

*Caffeine Poisoning Calls Pour In*
*Energy Drinks Spike Caffeine Poisoning Reports*

Convenience stores are packed with products to give consumers a quick boost of caffeine.

The stimulant comes in all forms -- from drinks to pills to sprays -- and is available at almost all locations.

But local health officials told KOCO-TV in Oklahoma City that having too much caffeine can be so serious that it requires a call to a poison-control line or a trip to the emergency room, especially for people younger than the age of 19.

*Read more!*


----------



## NJFLGHTMDC (Jan 9, 2010)

*caffeine*

This may be a bit off the topic, but I remember seeing a video about the effect caffeine had on the web building abilities of spiders.
Instead of organized symmetrical webs, they were erratic in construction.
Interesting stuff, at least to me.
But I am sure it gives a little insight to the constant effects it may have on humans. 
I know it also tends to lead to dehydration faster, when you drink caffeine beverages. Keep in mind that there is a lethal dose to caffeine.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 9, 2010)

ugh! don't you have to drink or take alot to get caffeine poisoning?

I once drank half a can of caffeine something or another to see how it affected me. I felt like I was walking on air and had no eye, hand cordination. My friend said that I was swaying quite abit. I stay far away from the stuff now.:wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2010)

foxfire said:


> ugh! don't you have to drink or take alot to get caffeine poisoning?
> 
> I once drank half a can of caffeine something or another to see how it affected me. I felt like I was walking on air and had no eye, hand cordination. My friend said that I was swaying quite abit. I stay far away from the stuff now.:wacko:


 
Half a can of pure caffeine? I'd act funny too. Or maybe not act anything at all!

Or do you mean like half an energy drink?  lol

~~~~~~~~~~~~

I like the story Miz. I can see it now.

Honey! Call 911 now!! The news lady just said that caffeine can poison you and I just finished half my coffee! I'm feeling weak, short of breath. I can't stand any more. I'M GONNA DIE!!!!


----------



## trevor1189 (Jan 9, 2010)

NJFLGHTMDC said:


> This may be a bit off the topic, but I remember seeing a video about the effect caffeine had on the web building abilities of spiders.
> Instead of organized symmetrical webs, they were erratic in construction.
> Interesting stuff, at least to me.
> But I am sure it gives a little insight to the constant effects it may have on humans.
> I know it also tends to lead to dehydration faster, when you drink caffeine beverages. Keep in mind that there is a lethal dose to caffeine.


I would love to see that.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jan 9, 2010)

Does any one remember when stacking was in, for weight loss.  I think it was ephedrine, caffiene pills and ASA.  That was a nastly little habit.


----------



## NJFLGHTMDC (Jan 9, 2010)

*web site of spiders on drugs*

http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm
For those that may be interested


----------



## trevor1189 (Jan 9, 2010)

NJFLGHTMDC said:


> http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm
> For those that may be interested



Very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dean (Jan 10, 2010)

My friend, little brother, and myself went walking one day when we were younger. Well the whole evening we kept drinking energy drinks and energy shots. My friend and I were hyper and couldn't sit still. However, my little brother didn't feel so good. Later that night, my little brother turned really pale, kept vomitting, and had a fast heart rate. You could tell just by looking at him there was something wrong. You could see every bone against his skin. My parents rushed him to the emergency room and explained to them what had happened. The doctor informed my mother that the energy shot we each drank had at least 5 shots of pure straight caffeine in addition to the energy drinks we drank all evening. My little brother rarely consumes caffeine to this day and when he does he is very cautious about how much he has consumed. I, on the other hand, recently discovered what withdrawls from caffeine are like. You feel fatigue, a little nausea, and a raging migraine. I felt as if the room were spining and I was going to vomit at times. So yeah, I know what damage caffeine can do to someone. It can be dangerous to the body if its not consumed responsibly. I guess thats why they say caffeine is a drug. It has withdrawl symptoms and needs to be consumed reponsibly due to the effects on the body. Yet, it seems to be the most commonly used out there. Anyone of any age can buy caffeine drinks and consume them which can be dangerous and harmful especially in younger children. Thank you if you took an interest in this story and listening to my opinions about caffeine.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Half a can of pure caffeine? I'd act funny too. Or maybe not act anything at all!
> 
> Or do you mean like half an energy drink?  lol
> 
> ...



no not pure caffeine, I said "half a can of caffeine something or another"  
But I remembered what it was. A can of Starbucks coffee double shot.  =P

^_^


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 10, 2010)

Dean said:


> The doctor informed my mother that the energy shot we each drank had at least 5 shots of pure straight caffeine in addition to the energy drinks we drank all evening.



A little overstated.

Anyway, I will say that caffeine effects everyone differently. We've run on people in SVT secondary to energy drink ingestion a few times now. 

Personally, I can drink two of those energy shots and go right to bed... Probably desensitized from Mountain Dew.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2010)

foxfire said:


> no not pure caffeine, I said "half a can of caffeine something or another"
> But I remembered what it was. A can of Starbucks coffee double shot. =P
> 
> ^_^


 
Oh ok. Got you. Must have been tired when I read that......anyone have somthing with caffeine in it?


----------



## Armor10 (Jan 10, 2010)

We have a gentleman who every month when he gets his disability check, buy's those energy drinks. It put's him in rapid A-fib every time. We get called to his house and I say "Have you been drinking those energy drinks again?" "Oh no!" he say's "I know better then that!". Then my partner walks out of the kitchen with an empty can. "Hey you can't go through my trash he yells" My partner tells him "Well it was right on top." I guess thats why your heart is 180bpm. Because he's disabled we give him a free trip to the ER. They put him in a room, and do nothing for the guy. After the Energy Drink wears off he converts on his own. It's a several times a month kind of thing. But if he wants to go (and he always does) we have to take him to the hospital. Fun, Fun.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 10, 2010)

Armor10 said:


> Because he's disabled we give him a free trip to the ER.



Would you not give him a ride if he wasn't disabled??

A-fib with RVR, no matter what the cause, can be a bit of a problem. If he continually does this, he's also risking throwing a clot, and other things. What are his symptoms typically? Just palpitations?


----------



## Armor10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Of course we would give him a ride (disabled or not). It's just that because he's disabled and on the wonderful Oregon health plan. It doesn't cost him a dime to call us. So every beginning of the month he doesn't learn his lesson and keeps drinking energy drinks. Believe me if every time he did it, and it cost him $1200.00 for the ride to the hospital, and then he had to pay the ER bill on top of it. I think he would stay away from the Energy Drinks. But because it's free, it's a fun Friday night out for him. He has no other symptoms other then palpitations. Once the drinks wear off he jumps right back into a Normal Sinus Rhythm. Then gets a free cab ride home.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Jan 10, 2010)

Had two large cans of beer with caffeine in it (yes I know), felt like my heart was going to beat right out of my chest.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Chrissy88 said:


> Had two large cans of beer with caffeine in it (yes I know), felt like my heart was going to beat right out of my chest.


 
What the heck?!?! One drug by itself is not enough for you? Got to have two at the same time? And a double dose at that!


----------



## So. IL Medic (Jan 11, 2010)

foxfire said:


> ugh! don't you have to drink or take alot to get caffeine poisoning?



Generally, it does take quite a bit. My first energy drink OD was for a call by a police officer for a medical assessment on a traffic stop. He stopped a man in his 70's for erratic driving and was puzzled by the man's equally erratic behavior. When we got there, he was swaying, jerky movements, bizzare speech, agitated, pale, a bit diaphoretic. Blood glucose 140's, pulse 150's slightly irregular, BP 160/90, rapid resps but good sat. No meds, no Hx but admitted drinking a case of Red Bull and starting on his second. Then he tried to deck the officer and the fun was on. Bussed him to the ER and his pulse got faster and faster and his behavior weirder and weirder.<_<


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jan 11, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What the heck?!?! One drug by itself is not enough for you? Got to have two at the same time? And a double dose at that!



If your going to do it, do it right I guess LOL!!

Ya I can see the dangers in this but like stated already it can hit people many different ways. I drank 2 redlines and really didnt effect me. Where as I had a friend drink one and was wired for what seemed like 2 days (really I think maybe 15-16hours). Just moderation everything can kill you if you have to much.

My experiance with energy drinks ended with me having a kidney stone...bad day lol


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 12, 2010)

Don"t I know it, and all to well. Back when I was 18, bullet proof, and an invincible bad a** Marine, I thought it would be smart to stay out all night, and party. Well, the next day I had class, and then that night I did it all over again. Upon getting out of class that day and reporting for duty section, I discovered the CMC was coming down and it was time to field day the barracks. We worked all night making the barracks immaculate and man was I tired. So, the next morning before class, I had developed a solution; I would take a bunch of this OTC and drink lots and lots of Mountain Dew. I took two that morning, and no effect after about an hour, and so I took 4 more. I was on my 2nd liter, and was getting tired again, so I took 4 more again. I did this all day, and that night I was not doing so good. I would lay in the rack and close my eyes and they would burn. If I moved around, I was nauseated beyond belief. The next day I went to class, and man was it bad. That evening I was standing in formation; I was simply there, high as a kite and sick as a dog. After formation I went to my quarters, and my roommate walked in. He said I was a zombie. I went to medical and told them what happened, and boy was the corpsman mad. He told me if I had come in sooner he would have had the doc pump my stomach, but now it was too late, and the effects would simply have to wear off. The next morning the CO wanted to see. I was better by then, or so I thought. He was fuming, and he wanted answers. I told him what happened, and although he wasn't happy, he let me go. I have never taken them again. Come to find out they can burn a hole right in your stomach. I guess I should have read the box more carefully....my own fault really.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Feb 16, 2010)

Ive had to have my stomach pumped from caffeine before. wont do that again.


----------



## Meursault (Feb 16, 2010)

Chrissy88 said:


> Had two large cans of beer with caffeine in it (yes I know), felt like my heart was going to beat right out of my chest.





Chrissy88 said:


> Had two large cans of beer with caffeine in it (yes I know),.





Chrissy88 said:


> two large cans of beer with caffeine in it





Chrissy88 said:


> beer with caffeine in it



How did it taste, who makes it, and how do I get it?

EDIT: Google-fu applied. http://coffeetea.about.com/od/caffeine/a/buzzbeer.htm . Which brand was it? The Anheuser-Busch version, unsurprisingly, looks horrible.
DOUBLE EDIT: Moonshot is at my local liquor store. Well, I know what I'm trying.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 16, 2010)

NJFLGHTMDC said:


> This may be a bit off the topic, but I remember seeing a video about the effect caffeine had on the web building abilities of spiders.
> Instead of organized symmetrical webs, they were erratic in construction.
> Interesting stuff, at least to me.
> But I am sure it gives a little insight to the constant effects it may have on humans.
> I know it also tends to lead to dehydration faster, when you drink caffeine beverages. Keep in mind that there is a lethal dose to caffeine.


Was this the video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 16, 2010)

Just saw something on a Webcomic I was reading... Home brew beer made with mountain dew concentrate syrup... Maybe mix a little orange flavoring in with it...


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Feb 17, 2010)

Makes you wonder why drinks like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaine_(drink) are allowed on the market. 

Then again I'm assuming 280 mg  of caffeine in one hit is unhealthy and dangerous purely because the drink was banned down-under until they lowered the amount of caffeine in it.


(three and a half times the caffeine of Red  Bull)

From an ALS point of view, is there besides constant monitoring and transport that you can do? 

Would it even be an ALS call?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaine_(drink)


----------



## resq330 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrConspiracy said:


> How did it taste, who makes it, and how do I get it?
> 
> EDIT: Google-fu applied. http://coffeetea.about.com/od/caffeine/a/buzzbeer.htm . Which brand was it? The Anheuser-Busch version, unsurprisingly, looks horrible.
> DOUBLE EDIT: Moonshot is at my local liquor store. Well, I know what I'm trying.




Check out 4Loco.  Flavored.  12% alcohol in about a 22oz can.  Very cheap.  But I warn you now....Don't go for that 2nd one.  It will be the worst hangover you've ever had!  :wacko:


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting that this comes up now that I'm weaning myself off of caffiene. It had gotten to the point where I could hardly function and get gnarly headaches if I didn't have any coffee or some other caffienated beverage within about an hour of waking up. 

I was bad, I'd brew a pot of coffee in the morning, have a Monster at lunch, a couple sodas throughout the day, if I didn't I got extremely fatigued and the headaches, oh God they're bad. 

I'm down to just a couple cups of coffee in the morning, which I don't think I'll give up any time soon h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Interesting that this comes up now that I'm weaning myself off of caffiene. It had gotten to the point where I could hardly function and get gnarly headaches if I didn't have any coffee or some other caffienated beverage within about an hour of waking up.
> 
> I was bad, I'd brew a pot of coffee in the morning, have a Monster at lunch, a couple sodas throughout the day, if I didn't I got extremely fatigued and the headaches, oh God they're bad.
> 
> I'm down to just a couple cups of coffee in the morning, which I don't think I'll give up any time soon h34r:



I'm trying the same thing. But I just did it all at once. Made the first few overnight shifts hard, but I'm feeling much better


----------

